# Filler for wheelchair dings on MDF



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a client who has a lot of gouges in the MDF on door casings, trim, etc from a motorized wheel chair. The chair will continue to hit these areas, but we are going to do a fill and touch-up.

As you all know, once MDF is gouged, it starts separating and flaking and is not the best surface to repair. We plan on cutting out the really bad spots, sanding, and priming prior to filling.

Do you think something like Bondo would be much better for withstanding future hits from the chair than something like ReadyPatch, CrackShot, Famowood, etc?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

You have to remember, no matter what you use its still only bonded to mdf.
A lot of times we just sand the heck out of the trim and prime/paint it.

I would use whatever is closest in color to the trim. Red bondo looks terrible after its been run into.


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I have a client who has a lot of gouges in the MDF on door casings, trim, etc from a motorized wheel chair. The chair will continue to hit these areas, but we are going to do a fill and touch-up.
> 
> As you all know, once MDF is gouged, it starts separating and flaking and is not the best surface to repair. We plan on cutting out the really bad spots, sanding, and priming prior to filling.
> 
> Do you think something like Bondo would be much better for withstanding future hits from the chair than something like ReadyPatch, CrackShot, Famowood, etc?


I would bondo to get you close to the shape of the profile. As in i would fill it shallow only because the bondo is harder than the mdf. fill it as much as you can, sand it, spot prime it, then fair out the rest with elmers wood filler or ready patch. Its hard to describe what i am trying to say, but sanding the bondo against the mdf is only going to burn it away when you sand, which distorts the profile. Got that?:no:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

they are going to get banged up again. why invest more time in it than is appropriate.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

What about applying something that protects the jamb?
I first thought of these, a quick search found these.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Bender said:


> You have to remember, no matter what you use its still only bonded to mdf.
> A lot of times we just sand the heck out of the trim and prime/paint it.
> 
> I would use whatever is closest in color to the trim. Red bondo looks terrible after its been run into.


Honestly I don't like using Bondo on anything but sheet metal. It sands hard and is tougher to work with. That said, if you do go with a body filler, you can pick from many manufacturers. Heck even Bondo makes a filler that is cream color instead of the Red. Its a couple bucks more but it's so much easier to smooth out, edges feather really nicely, and is easier to sand as well. Not to mention you don't have red to cover up. I think its called " bondo gold". Next step up in body fillers from the Bondo original Red. :yes:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

My answer is bondo as well


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

You guys do know that there are other automotive fillers like bondo that are easier to sand? Just go to an autobody supply store and ask them. Unlike some of our trades supply stores, their guys are pretty knowledgeable on their products. Used them on all sorts of surfaces with hardly any problems.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm with Chris. A temporary solution to a permanent problem is a waste of time & money. Either wrap em or make the openings larger.
Had the same problem in a condo on the beach.Talked them into installing larger openings. They had been dealing with it for years and the lady was thrilled when we were finished.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Evercoats Quantum Lightweight Premium Filler.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The openings are already wheelchair assessable sized. They looked into corner guards but did not like what they saw so far. 

I will check the other bondos. One downside to bondo is that it is thin to work with.

Thanks guys.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep I would agree with Bondo....what about Durhams Water Putty?


----------



## ComRemodel (Dec 11, 2007)

_One downside to bondo is that it is thin to work with._

Wait a minute or two and it won't be. That's part of knowing how to use the stuff. I recommend Bondo also.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Bondo is now making a bondo more for wood and it works very good.http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31DYf9TZrWL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Have JP lay hands on your customers and they won't need a wheel chair:notworthy:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Bender said:


> Have JP lay hands on your customers and they won't need a wheel chair:notworthy:


:rockon:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Two thing you might try a coat of fiber glass resin just resin and hardener. To stiffen the wood fibers up.That and take a sure form to it before it sets up real hard. To knock the highs spots off.
David


----------

